# Name that lathe!



## trlvn (May 3, 2021)

Any idea who was the manufacturer of this?








This is from an auction site and despite there being a lot of pictures, there are no identifying labels that I can see.  It is a change gear lathe and the gears appear to be Zamak.  It could well be missing a countershaft assembly.  The motor does not have a multi-step pulley on it--it directly feeds into the headstock.  

The milling attachment mounts in place of the compound slide.  Note the crude welding job on the adapter plate attaching it to the cross slide.  The compound is present (but not shown above) and kind of looks like an Atlas.  The threading chart also looks pretty similar to an Atlas.  Maybe this is an Atlas 'clone'?!?

One interesting feature is that the far side of the cross slide has two large thumbscrews that must be to lock the carriage position.  This could possibly be a user mod; I've never seen anything like it.

Craig
(Part of me wants to see if I can get this cheap as a fix-up project for the summer!)


----------



## Johnwa (May 3, 2021)

It looks to be a Sears craftsman 109.  There were a few versions.  This one should have a decorative piece of “aluminium?” On the front of the head stock.


----------



## francist (May 3, 2021)

Lots of things about that remind of the old Dunlap machines (often confused as Atlas) like the 109. The lead screw knob by the tailstock, v-way bed (Atlas as you know has flat ways), and even the headstock basic shape looks similar to the Dunlap/AAA lathes. I’m not understanding the gear cover though, that’s not familiar.

haha, I think John has it. I was wanting the aluminum bit on the front but couldn’t put my finger on what didn’t look right.


----------



## trlvn (May 3, 2021)

Yup, @Johnwa has nailed it.  Weird that someone would slather paint over the decorative engine turning on that cover.  But then the machine has a milling attachment that would have been a real strain on such a light duty machine.

Craig
PS the chuck key ready to be launched at the user make me shudder!


----------

